# earth quake



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

about 5:07 this morning a big *** earthquake hit. lol i was pissing. 

i went down stairs, turned the news on and there it was. 

VA's biggest quake inn years. it was headline news. 

i know this is nothing compared to you california people. 

it was a 3.7


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't know VA had earthquakes... I would probly freak out too!


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i was like ok what was that?? and then i turned on the tv and there it was.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

texas had a small one about a year ago or something like that . didnt think that would ever happen.guess they can happen anywhere a fault line is


----------



## machineman (Nov 24, 2009)

We had one here in ohio last year. I think it was a 3.something.


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah, when i was stationed in San Diego we had one and my roomate came running out screamin like a mad man like the appt was going to collapse, i couldnt stop laughing for an hour after that. i used to live there when i was younger, so i was used to all that out there.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> I didn't know VA had earthquakes... I would probly freak out too!


 Me either, I know I'd freak lol. I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Strange thing is they are probably more prevalent than you think, they just arnt big enough to be felt.. we have them here in bama... just nothing big enough really for anyone to feel.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea, you're prob right on the money there.


----------

